# Check Out What Someone Made With A Schwinn Superior!



## mongeese (Apr 3, 2016)

Will discuss more when time permits. Want to get this up for discussion.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2016)

Very cool. I wanna say this was previously a Super Sport rather than a Superior.


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 3, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Very cool. I wanna say this was previously a Super Sport rather than a Superior.




+1, looks like a Super Sport.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2016)

Now I know what I can do with all my dull rusty saw blades.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 4, 2016)

I always wanted 30 gears


----------



## mongeese (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it 30 gears or more? That mutant rear hub has internal rods coming out of both sides connected to the bar end shifters.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 5, 2016)

That's rockstar right there.        75 speeds!!?   5 speed Sturmy hub with 5 speed free wheel and three in the front?  Thats my guess.


----------

